# Pet peeve



## e.Blackstar (Mar 14, 2005)

What's your particular pet peeve? Mine is when people say "from whence", especially people who should know better.  

   

EDIT: If someone replies on here that their pet peeve is people making silly threads, Elgee and I will be forced to hurt them. Right elgee?


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 14, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> What's your particular pet peeve? Mine is when people say "from whence", especially people who should know better.


 
I use that on the odd occasion, but only when joking. And I should know better.

My pet peeves include people who loudly and obnoxiously chew gum, people who talk/wriggle/chew obnoxiously during movies, people who think they know everything while outwardly displaying their complete ignorance of everything, poems written by Carol Ann Duffy and people who tell me that "you can't start a sentence with 'And'".


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

Good one with the 'and' thing. I got told that at age 8 and spent years trying not to. And then I gave up 

Mine would probably be people that say 'peeps'. It's probably the stupidest word in the English language. It really gets on my nerves... And manufactured pop music. And R&B. Don't ask me why, it just drives me nuts


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 22, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Mine would probably be people that say 'peeps'. It's probably the stupidest word in the English language. It really gets on my nerves... And manufactured pop music. And R&B. Don't ask me why, it just drives me nuts


Yes! Or people who write "Thnx!" or use smiley faces for the dot on the "i", or use "txt wrtng" like "u" for "you", "r" for "are"...ARGH!

Also ppl making silly threads...


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine would have to be people who don't read, are therefore ignorant, know it, and don't care.

Related to that are people who just _Have _to have music on all the time, because they're afraid that without noise they might have nothing to do but really examine themselves (note to all music lovers: simply by being in this forum and discussing books of the calibre of Tolkien's you exempt yourselves from the above complaint ).


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

Annaheru said:


> Related to that are people who just _Have _to have music on all the time, because they're afraid that without noise they might have nothing to do but really examine themselves (note to all music lovers: simply by being in this forum and discussing books of the calibre of Tolkien's you exempt yourselves from the above complaint ).


I'm listening to music just now  It makes life more interesting and fun. You can't always spend time reflecting on life...


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Mar 22, 2005)

My pet peeve is when someone buys a lunch.....AND ONLY EATS ONE BITE OF IT!!!! It just drives me crazy! I don't know why, but it just does. My eye just starts twitching and I go nuts!


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the members of TTF are being shown up as a very strange bunch


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 5, 2005)

Like no one already knew it...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 5, 2005)

My pet peeve is a bit similar to the Hobbit queen one. In soaps and in dramas when somebody is in a pub and buys a pint right and then someone comes in who they don't like they just leave the pint and run from the pub the reason it annoys is because you're wasting your money it's sad I know but hey Wolfshead is right. Oh yeah like Hammersmith I hate R&B and rap it's just so enoying someone speaking really fast and somehow it's considered music and singing.... Why!!!!


----------



## Lindir (Apr 5, 2005)

Excessive use of " " drives me mad. I hate it, with a passion.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 6, 2005)

I just remembered another one.
People who are intelligent and literate, who can spell fine, yet who confuse relitively sumple werds. Recent examples include
Schizm
Mute (for "moot")
Calloused (for "callous")
Persay (for "per se")


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 7, 2005)

People(like my roommate) who leave the TV on at all times they are conscious and in the room, who fail to turn it off when they are in the shower, and fail to turn it off when they fall asleep. Especially when said TV doesn't have a power button and any and all attempts to figure out the numerous remotes have been in vain... 

People who try to 'improve' my grammer. My grammer is just fine, thank you very much, I'll spell ya'll with the apostraphe in the middle, I'll start sentances with conjunctions and I will end sentances with prepositions if I feel like it.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Apr 8, 2005)

My pet peeves would be people with no code of honor or people who say they have one and don't follow it. People who write suicide notes to get attention. A suicide note is not something you should read in front of the class, it is a private letter to the person that you obviously didn't love enough to stay alive with. And predijuce people. ANd nails on a chalk board... I HATE that noise.


----------



## L'Silinrul (Apr 10, 2005)

My largest pet peeve is when people use emoticons (  =\ ^_^ >_< ) In Character... 

There is nothing on this blue earth that gets under my skin worse, even more when it takes place during LRP (live roleplay) such as on mIRC. 

My -very- close second... and this comes from being the person who is building, and maintaining balance on, a roleplay world elsewhere: I do NOT like it when someone far less knowledgeable about the world I've spent over a year on sends me a pm, email, or chat messange (icq, aim, msn, ect) and tries to argue that they can do something, when they cannot, and don't like being told they are not allowed. Then they get angry about it and become a bigger pain. 

Third: Butt-kissers! *sighs* They are annoying regardless of the person's backside they seek to kiss. I am a blunt person who would rather be told the truth rather than what I want to hear, thus even more annoying when directed at me.

PS: I usually have some form of music always on, hehe. I don't need to dwell on my past too much. That is a very bad thing for me.


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 14, 2005)

Goth. Let me wear all black and put on makeup that makes me look dead because I'm such a freakin loser this is how I rebel, by looking like a freakin corpse. Sorry, but those people SUCK!


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 14, 2005)

greypilgrim said:


> Goth. Let me wear all black and put on makeup that makes me look dead because I'm such a freakin loser this is how I rebel, by looking like a freakin corpse. Sorry, but those people SUCK!


It's really very sad. Most of the friends I have who went through the goth stage had some incredibly messed up stuff happening to them. The saddest thing about it is that most "goths" are genuinely lovely people who feel the need to make themselves unapproachable, ugly, detached and unfriendly.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my gosh...this summer, I was in a play, and my character was Gothic. It was scary, ya know? I had all the black clothes and the hair and the makeup (etc etc) and I could see why someone who maybe experimented with wearing all that would tend to stay goth. Like you know, maybe you're depressed for a day or two, so you dress like that and stuff, and then you look in the mirror and you feel AWFUL. When you see your reflection, you just go...blaaaaaaaaah. Its seriously hard to smile...and you just look at yourself and sadness turns into despair. *shudder*


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 22, 2005)

My new pet peeve is people sticking their nose into my buisness while I'm working. Focus on yourself for bit, or go f*** off and leave me be.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 26, 2005)

Raithnait said:


> People who leave the TV on at all times.........who fail to turn it off



My little brother does that. i hate it even more when he turns the cable off but leaves the TV on so its just that faint static noise. ill come home and night while no one is awake and all i hear is slit static, it drives me crazy


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 13, 2005)

My pet peeves: Besides the "from whence" bit *shudders*, I get SUPER annoyed when people make possessive errors...domestic ones don't bug me so much but when sign's  and big companies do it...argh. 

And when people come up to me and touch my hair. No matter who they are, I will kill them right there. If I wanted my hair touched I would say so...otherwise, go away. Aaaah.  

Oh, and people who say dumb things. Arrr.

And chatspeak.

I'm done.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 13, 2005)

Hackertalk, chatspeak, "leetspeak" (I read a Microsoft website about it  )whatever you want to call it thse ppl hu tlk in tht rdculs shrthnd \/\/!v t/-/aT 1di0ti< symbol thing...my goodness, but the only thing worse is when people actually use those words in normal speech. I had somebody actually _*say*_ lol to me the other day. And woot. Somebody wooted me. I looked shocked and slapped him, but it's catching! The terrible epidemic must be stopped before vowels are made redundant!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah it gets very annoying. Like I can understand how it came about, and I admit that I'll occasionally use ttyl if I'm in a hurry in an IM (i.e. my dad is yelling at me to get off the computer) or lol if I don't know what else to say...it's evolved from laughing out loud to the usual response to anything. But mainly, I avoid it. 

lol lmao!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine is loud eating. Well its one of them. I sit in a cubicle. Its decnt sized however, even the walls and headphones do not deter the *crunch crunch*, *sluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrppppppppp...ahhh*. Eating with your mouth half open, the smacking of the mouth as each bite is taken. *shivers uncontrolably* If I ever go on a date and she does that, I am so out of there.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 13, 2005)

Daranavo said:


> Mine is loud eating. Well its one of them. I sit in a cubicle. Its decnt sized however, even the walls and headphones do not deter the *crunch crunch*, *sluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrppppppppp...ahhh*. Eating with your mouth half open, the smacking of the mouth as each bite is taken. *shivers uncontrolably* If I ever go on a date and she does that, I am so out of there.


 
My uncle does that BIG time. He literally samcks his mouth as he chews. Everyone makes fun of him too, and he doesn't care.

The biggest one for me though, would have to be discourtesy to others. I don't understand how people can live life thinking that the world revolves around them. It doesn't. The world would be a much better place if people thought of others first. Many people seem to think it's most important to look after #1. "Me first, then others." It just makes me sick.


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 16, 2005)

The French


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 13, 2005)

SPELLING!!!!!!!  English is such a crazy language! Maybe I won't even 'spell cheek think' this post just to show you what I am kapible of killing!   

And now that I've said that I'm starting to crindge at the thought of someone really reading it. Dang. Why do I bother?! *leaves with a red blush on her face*


----------



## greypilgrim (Nov 12, 2005)

People who ask for things constantly. It's okay if once in a while you need to ask for something, but please dont let it become routine.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 12, 2005)

greypilgrim said:


> People who ask for things constantly. It's okay if once in a while you need to ask for something, but please dont let it become routine.


What do you mean? I know it winds me up when someone at the dinner table asks me to pass each and every dish on the table at five minute intervals.


----------

